
Show HN: Website for finding direct links to Software Engineering internships - bbauman
http://www.intern.supply
======
falseprophet
Any plans for future improvements?

~~~
bbauman
Definitely. Companies already on the list will be updated when their
applications become available and new companies will be added as well.

It is still fairly early in the summer 2017 internship season, so new
applications should be coming soon.

